# Finding myself in Recife



## Vivaed

Hello everyone,

I'm Ian (eye-AN) I was born in Recife in 1983 and was adopted by two Americans from Minnesota, I have never been back and I am planning to move there in the fall of this year. I have dual citizenship and will be traveling/living under my Brazilian passport. I will be in my spare time searching for any information about my birth parents that I may find.

I have a strong work background in IT and web. I am hoping to get a remote job from the US so that I can make US wages while in Recife (since I am also an American citizen)

My family is very concerned for my safety and well being while I am there, I have hear that if one is smart about there dealing and follows the suggestions about how to act and display money, electronics and any valuables, I should be fine.

I am interested in hearing peoples perspectives about the city, the food, lifestyle, recreation and the people. I want to fully immerse myself in the culture and learn my roots.

Thank you in advance for any information you can provide!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

WOW, will you be in for a culture shock Ian. 
I came here at 28, (I'm 54 now,) and adapted well. (I'm naturalized.) So I am sure that you will adapt also.
A simple question. Do you speak Portuguese? That would surely help.
Recife is a large city on the coast, as you probably know. Crime there is high.
A friend (Brazilian,) from here in the interior of São Paulo, was their recently, and told at the hotel, to not wander to far from the hotel at night.
It is the same in all the larger cities. 

Looking at it from a distance, it reminds me of Miami.

If your biological parents gave you up for adoption, they were probably not rich, so you may have to visit some 'unsavory' areas. But then again, much has changed since 1983. They might have passed. They might have changed their lives and made good. - Who knows?
Do you have any leads?
What is your complexion? - I ask this meaning NO offense, but the whiter we might be, in certain parts of Brazil attracts more attention. - Especially if one doesn't speak Portuguese.

Come down here with an empty suitcase (except for a change of clothes,) then buy local stuff, to at least 'fit in'.

I liked Pernambuco in general, but I was there in 1994/95, so much might have changed?

Check out "Porto de Galinhas".


----------



## Vivaed

I'm trying to stay as close to Recife as I can.

The missionaries that help my parent find me are still living in the area, so I have that.

I've been using Duolingo (Mobile app on Android and iOS) to learn as much Portuguese as I can before I leave.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Judging by your photo, you will fit in fine.
Good luck to you sir.


----------



## warlock233

Good luck!
Come back to tell us how it goes


----------



## Vivaed

I had dinner the other night with the daughter of the missionaries that helped adopt me in 1984, her name is Adriana- she will be teaching me Portuguese 1 on 1 for the rest of the time that I will be in the US.

She told me that I was welcome to stay with her parents in Recife. I am super excited now that I have someone to show me around and what to do and what not to do lol


----------



## AnthonyRMC

That is good news indeed.

Just a word of caution.
You have obvious connections with missionaries, who are fine people of course, but once you are away from them, - be aware.
Seriously, Brazil is a dangerous place, and although you are a Brazilian, and will arrive here speaking some reasonable Portuguese hopefully, your accent will give you away in an instant.


----------



## warlock233

Yes, and on top of the that, there has been a lot of protests and other things going on. The police was on strike last week and there were several crimes happening around the whole city.
Try to learn as much as you can from the missionaries (such as where to go and not go, what times, etc) and try to make some local friends. As long as you have someone you can trust with you, you should be fine.
You shouldn't be paranoid, but you really need to be cautious.


----------

